

Ask HN:  Who are the biggest personalities in the Valley? - fapi1974


======
fapi1974
By this I mean in-person - biggest egos, funniest, most charismatic.

Off the top of my head - Steve Jobs, Elon Musk, Adeo Ressi, Mike
Arrington...who else?

~~~
phlux
Are you going to classify that list you put out?

What characteristics are you associating with each of them?

~~~
fapi1974
Jobs = charisma and hyperbole Ressi = language and ego Musk = visionary
(though haven't met personally) Ellison = force of will

------
fapi1974
To this I would add - "and why"

